# J C Higgins Manifold Tank Bike



## antque (Feb 23, 2011)

A few months ago I  posted a photo of a J C Higgins manifold bike to see if anyone could tell me anything about it. Over the past months i want to share the information I have learned. The bike was sold by Sears in the last couple of months of 1950. The bike was discontinued because of the metal pipes on the tank got in the way of pedaling. The bike had a code number stamped into the frame 502-307, denoting this bike was built as a manifold tank bike and not a color flow. I have talked to a number of bike experts and very few have ever heard or seen one of these bikes. I have posted a photo of the bike that was taken went the bike was new, as you can see there was no light and it had chrome fenders, the original color was red and black. Please if anyone can add any information they have on these bikes it would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Nightshade (Feb 23, 2011)

NICE!!!


----------



## 10~18kustoms (Feb 23, 2011)

There was one of these manafold peices on ebay about a month ago.  It was just the manafold pipe part and only one side, not a pair or the whole tank.  If it had been a pair I probably would have bid to win.  But now that I think back, just getting the one side part would have been good for a cast patern to repo more.


----------



## ozark1 (Feb 24, 2011)

I bought that piece..If you can repop them..let's get together..J


----------



## JRE (Feb 24, 2011)

I sold one of those tanks on here about a year ago.


----------



## Sulley (Feb 25, 2011)

I think this place has them.  Sulley

http://www.nostalgicreflections.com/castingsindex.html


----------



## ozark1 (Feb 27, 2011)

They do have the part..made to order only...$350.00.....EACH !!!!..No Thanks..


----------



## ozark1 (Feb 28, 2011)

I REALLY like this bike..but..I can't find any info. on it. Do any of the old-timers remember them..From the photo...what is it worth ? ...thanks..J


----------



## ozark1 (Mar 5, 2011)

STILL can't find much on this bike. Doesn't ANYONE even have a guess as to value ?


----------



## American Vintage Bicycle Supply (Mar 5, 2011)

I have that frame with the original paint, but im not planing on building back to original just because the parts are to hard to find. Also there just isnt any info on it!


----------



## HIGGINSFOREVER (Mar 5, 2011)

ozark1 said:


> STILL can't find much on this bike. Doesn't ANYONE even have a guess as to value ?




I told you a few weeks ago that my guess was around $1500.00 come on you guys lets see some more guesses.He dont say what his intentions are,Going the e-bay way,looking for private sale.or maybe donating it to mr.dixon.


----------



## Talewinds (Mar 5, 2011)

Ok, here's my opinion:
 The bikes with the manifold DECALS are much more common than the one with the cast manifolds, but contrary to an earlier statement regarding the "experts" and "very few have ever heard or seen one" of the cast-manifold bikes, several of these have made appearances on the scene lately. 

 The bike in question is in nice condition but certainly not close to great condition. I still can't see even $1,000 for it, more like seven hundy.

 Hmmmmm, wasn't there an earlier thread about this very bike....? My memory's not that short.


----------



## JRE (Mar 5, 2011)

one sold on E-bay a couple yrrs ago for $775


----------



## Springer Tom (Mar 5, 2011)

Yup, this is the bike that was on here several weeks ago. There was a deal made that was more than fair for this bike. Then some other hero says the bike is worth $14,000,000 and undermined the sale, causing a lot of friction. Bikes, peas and shoelaces are worth whatever the seller wants to pay for them, everybody needs to stop putting numbers on other people's stuff.....get what you can get and move on, yain't hittin' the lottery......


----------



## antque (Mar 6, 2011)

Just to get the story straight, The man posted the bike was worth $2000-3000, not $14000, and one sold on e-bay a year ago for $2900 restored and totally wrong, color and a bat wing headlight. I have a print out of the ended auction.   I posted this to share the information I had learned about the bike. I'm not looking to sell the bike, or run an auction for it. I just thought people would like to learn more about the bike. If anyone out there can find one in this original condition for $1000 or less, what you're posting it's worth,  I suggest you buy it, They're not a common as you think.


----------



## 4WHLDRFTN (Mar 7, 2011)

Ooooohhh, This wizard again!     Obviously you don't get it,here on THE CABE your talking to prob. the only people on the planet that would be interested in buying vintage bicycle's ....you burned yourself listening to inane replies previously (guess you didn't learn).... If this so-called "rare" bicycle is worth $2-3000,why can't you sell it for $1000......duhhhhhh................go back to cuffing carrot's..............better yet, call vanna white and see if you can buy a "clue".


----------



## antque (Mar 8, 2011)

This is for 4WHLDRFTN, if this bike is SO common how come you don't have one, or do you? you told me you had three, why don't you post a photo of yours?


----------



## 4WHLDRFTN (Mar 8, 2011)

antque said:


> This is for 4WHLDRFTN, if this bike is SO common how come you don't have one, or do you? you told me you had three, why don't you post a photo of yours?




DID YOU COME DOWN WITH LAST NIGHT'S RAIN?????? .......(do you have one, or don't you ,three,pic's) what's that got to do with you trying to get 3time's what it's worth...you watching too much t.v. again,spankn the monkey ( i got a header bike and you don't ) . dude ,when you do sell it, you should see if you can buy a" life ".......my life don't revolve around a bicycle...............

 "there not beatn a path to your door" for this "rare" piece , or maybe it's like the ole sayn ,the lesbian's like the tool , but not the ahole attached to it.


----------



## HIGGINSFOREVER (Mar 8, 2011)

antque said:


> Just to get the story straight, The man posted the bike was worth $2000-3000, not $14000, and one sold on e-bay a year ago for $2900 restored and totally wrong, color and a bat wing headlight. I have a print out of the ended auction.   I posted this to share the information I had learned about the bike. I'm not looking to sell the bike, or run an auction for it. I just thought people would like to learn more about the bike. If anyone out there can find one in this original condition for $1000 or less, what you're posting it's worth,  I suggest you buy it, They're not a common as you think.



If you get a chance can you post the print out of the one that sold for $2900 i would like to see that.


----------



## twomorestrokes (Mar 8, 2011)

Lately comments on this forum are making it sound like the Pac Schwinn forum that has tumbled.


----------



## 4WHLDRFTN (Mar 8, 2011)

twomorestrokes said:


> Lately comments on this forum are making it sound like the Pac Schwinn forum that has tumbled.




 mr. antque is a "schwinn guy"...go figure...........


----------



## twomorestrokes (Mar 8, 2011)

4WHLDRFTN said:


> mr. antque is a "schwinn guy"...go figure...........




Mr Antque??? Are you directing this to the wrong person? That was my first and only post to this thread. I was directing that comment to you. Just sayin' it's these kind of comments that bring a good forum down.


----------



## 4WHLDRFTN (Mar 8, 2011)

twomorestrokes said:


> mr antque??? Are you directing this to the wrong person? That was my first and only post to this thread. I was directing that comment to you. Just sayin' it's these kind of comments that bring a good forum down.




yup! I pick up what your layn down,but if it wasnt for inane post's , you wouldnt get these type's of replies...........obviously you didnt read past thread on this.. So yeah,my comment's maybe near the "line", but??????...............................


----------



## twomorestrokes (Mar 8, 2011)

4WHLDRFTN said:


> obviously you didnt read past thread on this..




Yeah, I did.


----------



## 4WHLDRFTN (Mar 8, 2011)

twomorestrokes said:


> yeah, i did.




well??????  Maybe you should read it again , and then tell me were you think the problem started..............it's obvious what he's tryn to do on this thread  (maybe ill clean the bike up,repost it, then maybe ill reel somebody in that didnt read that other thread) ........as for post#21(that you didnt get )that''s why that forum prob. failed (people like that  prob. stirrn the pot).......................


----------



## twomorestrokes (Mar 8, 2011)

If he sells the bike, good for him. Why worry about it? Whoever buys it is going to know exactly what it is and what it's worth. If it's overpriced, it's not going anywhere. I'd love to have a Higgins myself, maybe a '50 Color Flow? I just like to see these forums stay on the topic of our hobby and passion, and not stoop to new lows.


----------



## ozark1 (Mar 8, 2011)

Looks like 4whldrftn should put up..or...Lets see a picture of the three he has...


----------



## 4WHLDRFTN (Mar 8, 2011)

twomorestrokes said:


> If he sells the bike, good for him. Why worry about it? Whoever buys it is going to know exactly what it is and what it's worth. If it's overpriced, it's not going anywhere. I'd love to have a Higgins myself, maybe a '50 Color Flow? I just like to see these forums stay on the topic of our hobby and passion, and not stoop to new lows.




i'm not worried about nothing,,,,,,,,,,,,,,, and the forum will alway's have it's low's, like all other's...........it's just people like this that just don't get it and should quit watching the discovery channel.


----------



## 4WHLDRFTN (Mar 8, 2011)

ozark1 said:


> Looks like 4whldrftn should put up..or...Lets see a picture of the three he has...




were did you read in any of my post that state's this?????? an this matter why?????  and yes, i did put up ($900) for this bike orig. ..and yes, i do have three higgin's bike's (look in my album) , and arnt you the one earlier in this thread that didnt put up the chubb for the fake header's, so before you tell someone else to put up or shut up you better have your sht together..............maybe antque has a love seat and you can go polish some pipe's with him


----------

